# ARE YOU BORED? Visit MAJORCA - CHEAP FERRY FOUND (Tue 22 Feb & Thu 24 Feb)



## Stanski (Feb 20, 2022)

Just booked via Ferries direct (GRV ferries), with MH, Fiat Ducato, 6.5m long, for €65 + admin fee€6. One way.
Return cost €148 in early March, not yet booked.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 20, 2022)

From which port out.


----------



## Stanski (Feb 20, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> From which port out.


VALENCIA


----------



## RogHyde (Feb 21, 2022)

Stanski said:


> Just booked via Ferries direct (GRV ferries), with MH, Fiat Ducato, 6.5m long, for €65 + admin fee€6. One way.
> Return cost €148 in early March, not yet booked.


How long does the crossing take?


----------



## Stanski (Feb 22, 2022)

RogHyde said:


> How long does the crossing take?


7hrs, can be 9 if stop at Ibiza.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Feb 22, 2022)

I was just about to say " well I expect the ferry is now full " until I saw - from Valencia. Most of us would have to get down there first!!


----------

